# Difference between C50 and Extreme-C?



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

I wish I there was a LBS near me that carried both frames/complete bikes. Has anyone really compared the two and noticed any differences? 

I'm looking for a stiff, stable bike yet nimble for speed/race but forgiving on long distance rides. I'm not sure whether the extra $$$ really justifies the "differences" between the C50 and Extreme-C.

TIA


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

Lt. said:


> I wish I there was a LBS near me that carried both frames/complete bikes. Has anyone really compared the two and noticed any differences?
> 
> I'm looking for a stiff, stable bike yet nimble for speed/race but forgiving on long distance rides. I'm not sure whether the extra $$$ really justifies the "differences" between the C50 and Extreme-C.
> 
> TIA


I have a C-50, and have had a good look at an extreme-c but never ridden one. This is largely because the extreme-C is pretty much a climbing-only frame designed for professional cyclists weighing less than 150 lbs. I think the frame might be 200 grams lighter than the C-50, is made with round tubing and shorter lugs, no B-stay or HP chainstays. In my opinion, the C-50 remains the "top" of the colnago line, and the extreme is more a specialist machine for pros on mountain stages. Many Colnago pros are still on the C-50; only the itty-bitty climbers are on the extreme-c. If I were you, for your stated uses, I'd definately get the C-50 (which is a freakin' amazing bike, as virtually anyone who's ridden one will attest).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

The Extreme C is a climbing machine. I would not classify it as an all around bike. That would be the C 50. The frame weight is sub 1000grms and the weight limit is 180 or190lbs (can't remember now).


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*weight limit?*

I have bought an Extreme C three weeks ago in Milan (where I live). No mention of any weight limit was made by the seller, and not even in the Colnago stand at the Milan EICMA fair where the Extreme C was "launched". On the many ads for the Extreme C published on the Italian cycling magazines there is no reference to a weight limit either.
I weight 70 kg, for a 58 frame.

Where have you got the invormation on a weight limit? Should I be worried?


----------



## andesman (Mar 17, 2005)

70 k should be more than fine...problem comes with the long distance training, cause of the single water bottle capacity...go with the c 50, awesome bike, as good as it gets. want to save 200 grs? plenty of other ways to reach that goal.


----------



## Bikefanclub (Oct 20, 2005)

Here's what another forum poster had to say about the Extreme C. 

Don't let this person's screen name fool you. He's a well respected and knowlegable contributor to that forum, and from what I understand, a former pro.




Lt. said:


> I wish I there was a LBS near me that carried both frames/complete bikes. Has anyone really compared the two and noticed any differences?
> 
> I'm looking for a stiff, stable bike yet nimble for speed/race but forgiving on long distance rides. I'm not sure whether the extra $$$ really justifies the "differences" between the C50 and Extreme-C.
> 
> TIA


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*weight limit*

from the description on R & A's site.
Colnago Extreme-C
$4400.00

Sub 1kg / 210lb weight Limit - High Modulus Carbon Lugged 

To be compliant with UCI rules, Team Rabobank had to add significant weight to Michael Rasmussen's standard equipped Shimano Dura Ace EXTREME-C down tube. Even with this added weight, it still barely passed, and Rasmussen went on to win the polka dot jersey as King of the Mountains in the 2005 Tour de France.
- Colnago's first Sub 1kg Production Frame

- High Modulus Carbon Frame
- Shortened lugs and simgle-water bottle boss to lower weight
- Oversized chainstays for increased lateral stiffness
- Slotted Titanium Bottom Bracket
Fork Options: 1 1/8" Star
Seat Post Size: 28.0


----------

